
Show HN: Dit – A very small dotfiles tool - vulpino
https://github.com/vulpino/dit
======
vulpino
Dit is different in that it thinks it's git - it git hooks into any given git
repository, and it does all the work in the background whenever you make a
commit in the repository or pull from a remote. The only command you ever run
is "dit init" and the rest is done for you.

I made dit because everything else I found to manage dotfiles seemed to be
incredibly intricate (rcm, homesick), and I just wanted something simple I
could install and forget about ever needing to manage again.

Any feedback as to coding style, bugs, concept, features you would enjoy, etc
is appreciated.

